
China Vows ‘Severe Consequences’ If Huawei Official Is Not Released - ry4n413
https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-vows-severe-consequences-if-huawei-official-is-not-released-1544289791
======
nabla9
[https://outline.com/mEvzwB](https://outline.com/mEvzwB)

------
nutcracker46
Consequences? Bring them. Meng can witness the consequences from her jail
cell. Her multiple passports and Communist Party advocates cannot get her out
of this problem.

Welcome to the realm of evidence-based justice.

~~~
anoncoward111
Feels a bit vindictive for a purely (unproven) crime of selling routers to
Iranians? The pre-trial detention is almost undoubtedly worse than whatever
her sentence will be.

I support letting murderers wait at home for their trial. Why not the white
collar accused as well?

~~~
nabla9
She is facing multiple charges each with maximum penalty of 30 years in
prison.

If the prosecutors think there is risk she flees to country with no
extradition treaty with US (Mainland China), nabbing her may be justified.

~~~
anoncoward111
60 years in prison for selling routers seems a bit political considering there
are people serving 5 years for manslaughter?

